# Red Dun? What say you?



## TriggerAndMe (Aug 13, 2014)

Awwww :') that foal is just adorable!!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Very hard to say.
what breed is he/she?
What are the parents? If that's the dam in the 2nd photo, she is not a red dun (the mare) which would mean the sire would have had to be if the foal is indeed a dun but it's difficult to say at this stage.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Soft apricot tone and dorsal running all through the tail - a yes to Red dun from me.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

The color's right but the dorsal isn't as strong as I'd expect.

What color was dad? Mom's chestnut?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

well, he is red, if thats not a dun dorsal stripe, it would be counter shading. but he makes up for the dark dorsal stripe for the new and unique throat stripe !


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

How cute is she?! If dad was dun, then red dun is definitely possible. If not, I'd say she is a neat chestnut.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DanisMom (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm not a color expert but she sure is cute!


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

My husbands mare is a red dun and as far as I know neither of her parents were dun. But this filly gets a red dun vote from me!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

danicelia24 said:


> My husbands mare is a red dun and as far as I know neither of her parents were dun. But this filly gets a red dun vote from me!


Dun is a dominant gene, so it cannot be "carried" without being expressed. The most common way for dun to "appear" like this is that one of the parents is misregistered as a buckskin. Another way it can be almost hidden is if the dun carrying parent is a double dilute, or a palomino, which makes it harder to see the dun factor.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

WSA - she looks red dun. She has the apricot tone of a red dun foal, as well as the dorsal that clearly runs into her tail. As well as this, she also has some pretty easy to see ear tipping, another dun factor trait, and I think I can also see some faint leg barring in the shot where you can see her legs.

However, that is just a guess based entirely on the phenotype of the foal. Until I know the colours of both parents, I would not be willing to say I was 100% certain. She could just be a chestnut foal with heavy foal camouflage.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

I don't have anything helpful, but my horse is a red dun and I really like them!


----------

